# Why Doesn't UGA



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2014)

spend 50 million on a 6-8 year deal and hire a coach that can seal the deal?Looks like Michigan is trying to get it done. Why cant the dogs? Serious discussion only please. Throw out some names on your wish list. For that kind of money you can get a better coach. please refrain from the hes a great man and runs a clean program mentality.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 18, 2014)

In


T


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 18, 2014)

Who is available, even at that kind of money, who is guaranteed to do better than what we have?

These whine about Richt threads are getting old.

Who do you want?


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> spend 50 million on a 6-8 year deal and hire a coach that can seal the deal?Looks like Michigan is trying to get it done. Why cant the dogs? Serious discussion only please. Throw out some names on your wish list. For that kind of money you can get a better coach. please refrain from the hes a great man and runs a clean program mentality.



For that kind if money we could probably get Saban.  He has already proven numerous times that his loyalty is only to the almighty $$.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Who is available, even at that kind of money, who is guaranteed to do better than what we have?
> 
> These whine about Richt threads are getting old.
> 
> Who do you want?



no whining here. not a dawg fan or hater. i would like to see folks stay on topic and offer alternatives other than Richt.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> For that kind if money we could probably get Saban.  He has already proven numerous times that his loyalty is only to the almighty $$.


weve worn out the saban to uga thing. Are there any nfl guys that can get it done. Surely someone wants the uga job for 50 mil.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 18, 2014)

But...Richt gets close every year.  Gets a good bowl game every year...and he's a great guy and we don't ever have to worry about NCAA violations that will cut scholarships or forfeit wins.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> spend 50 million on a 6-8 year deal and hire a coach that can seal the deal?Looks like Michigan is trying to get it done. Why cant the dogs? Serious discussion only please. Throw out some names on your wish list. For that kind of money you can get a better coach. please refrain from the hes a great man and runs a clean program mentality.



Chip Kelly.  I still think we give Richt until the end of his contract which I believe is 2017.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> no whining here. not a dawg fan or hater. i would like to see folks stay on topic and offer alternatives other than Richt.



So just stirring the pot?


----------



## Milkman (Dec 18, 2014)

Im not a sports fan by any stretch. But answer is its  all about the math on the money.

UGA isnt going to invest mega bucks on a coaching staff due to the fact that students, fans, and alumni are still gonna support them with ticket sales, memorabilia sales, copyright stuff, endowments, etc. etc. etc. no matter what.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Chip Kelly.  I still think we give Richt until the end of his contract which I believe is 2017.



great choice. anyone else.


----------



## riprap (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff Phillips said:


> So just stirring the pot?



As usual. I stopped reading at serious discussion.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 18, 2014)

I wouldnt even start a thread just to stir to the pot on the uga fans..and I love to do that normally!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> great choice. anyone else.



He is the only one that I think would do it and would be worth that kind of money.  I also think he could get the job done.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 18, 2014)

two hires in the SEC that are seeing results and will end up being great hires are Brett Bielema and Butch Jones. Both will be in contention in their division soon


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 18, 2014)

How many NC's did Harbaugh win at Stanford?  He came close and I guess close is good enough for Michigan.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> He is the only one that I think would do it and would be worth that kind of money.  I also think he could get the job done.



i agree with you completely. this would be a great hire.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 18, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Chip Kelly.  I still think we give Richt until the end of his contract which I believe is 2017.



How many NC's did Kelly win?  he came close, but so has Richt, 5 yards away from stomping Notre Dame, and the closest Kelly got was losing to Auburn.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 18, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> How many NC's did Kelly win?  he came close, but so has Richt, 5 yards away from stomping Notre Dame, and the closest Kelly got was losing to Auburn.



I agree.  Like I said, I would look to hire him after Richt was done.  If I am going to hire someone to replace Richt, Kelly would be my number 1 choice of coaches I think would consider.  I think other coaches that could get the job done are pretty locked in at their respective locations.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 18, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I agree.  Like I said, I would look to hire him after Richt was done.  If I am going to hire someone to replace Richt, Kelly would be my number 1 choice of coaches I think would consider.  I think other coaches that could get the job done are pretty locked in at their respective locations.



The purpose of this thread was to troll.  Just about any name you give will be someone who has not won a NC, which is all they can hang on UGA fans.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 18, 2014)

fairhope said:


> two hires in the SEC that are seeing results and will end up being great hires are Brett Bielema and Butch Jones. Both will be in contention in their division soon



I think Bielema is the next Petrino and I don't mean his coaching characteristics.  I wouldn't hire him to come in after Richt.  He couldn't be more opposite of Richt.  I think he is a good coach, but he is going to have a tough time making something of himself in the West.  We will see about Jones.  Like I have said before, he better produce with the raise he just got.  I think it is a coin flip with him.  I could see him getting fired in two years just as easy as him getting to Atlanta.  He better produce before Mcelwain b/c I think the Go Gata will be back in a shorter time period than UT.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 18, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> The purpose of this thread was to troll.  Just about any name you give will be someone who has not won a NC, which is all they can hang on UGA fans.



Cool.    Who you got then?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> The purpose of this thread was to troll.  Just about any name you give will be someone who has not won a NC, which is all they can hang on UGA fans.



not trolling. if you dont have anything to offer, then just hangout.


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 18, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Im not a sports fan by any stretch. But answer is its  all about the math on the money.
> 
> UGA isnt going to invest mega bucks on a coaching staff due to the fact that students, fans, and alumni are still gonna support them with ticket sales, memorabilia sales, copyright stuff, endowments, etc. etc. etc. no matter what.



Exactly.

UGA is the top money making athletic department (or in the top 3, I forget) in the NATION.  

The fans like to rack up wins, the school administration, which ultimately controls the program, likes to make lots of money.  Who in the country will make more money, guaranteed?  No one right now.

A lot of people didn't like the former UGA president, but he didn't have sex with a coed, and he kept the money coming in at record rates, so the people who count were happy.

Big time college athletics is a big business, not a feel good operation.

So you can talk "what if" but until you come up with the name of someone who can justify the added investment in their income, you're just flapping your gums.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2014)

i like Mike McCarthy from the Packers.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> i like Mike McCarthy from the Packers.



I like McCarthy too.  Great coach, but he ain't leaving Green Bay unless they fire him and I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> not trolling. if you dont have anything to offer, then just hangout.



Matthew he has just as much right to chime in on this thread as you have to ignore his post. If you don't like someone's response........don't read it.


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 18, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Matthew he has just as much right to chime in on this thread as you have to ignore his post. If you don't like someone's response........don't read it.



Uhhhh....



> If you don't like someone's response........don't read it.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 18, 2014)

Huntinfool said:


> Uhhhh....



Just making a little sense like the whole point of this thread......


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeff Phillips said:


> So just stirring the pot?



eggggzactly.



lbzdually said:


> The purpose of this thread was to troll.  Just about any name you give will be someone who has NOT won a NC, which is all they can hang on UGA fans.



egggzactly 2.0...AND everything else is just hypothetical. Mark Richt is the coach at UGA. Period. These threads are like my ramblings to my wife right after I buy a lottery ticket.  



Unicoidawg said:


> Just making a little sense like the whole point of this thread......



the problem is that these threads always pop up and, at least for me, I wonder why.


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 18, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Just making a little sense like the whole point of this thread......



Roger that!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> not trolling. if you dont have anything to offer, then just hangout.



You should follow your own advice in 'Go Dawgs' thread.  Furthermore, if you'll notice I did offer lots of insight.  Every hot coach you can thing of, save Saban or Jimbo Fisher, has not won a NC here lately.  so UGA would be getting rid of one coach who hasn't got it done for another who hasn't got it done either, do you get it now?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> great choice. anyone else.



Pete Carroll


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2014)

Word is Tom Coughlin of the New York Giants may be on the market soon. He has a winning nfl record.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2014)

Also Sean Payton from the saints may be available as well.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Word is Tom Coughlin of the New York Giants may be on the market soon. He has a winning nfl record.



Coughlin should either retire, look into an upper management position or look into being a talking head.  Still a good coach, but probably too old and ingrained in NFL to want to deal with 18-22 year olds, recruiting, etc.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Also Sean Payton from the saints may be available as well.



Payton won't stay unemployed long.  He might have to sit a year, but no more than that.  I would put him on the Falcons radar before I would the Dawgs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Let's wait a couple of years and see what Nebraska looks like after firing a 10 win average coach before seriously considering Richt's dismissal.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Let's wait a couple of years and see what Nebraska looks like after firing a 10 win average coach before seriously considering Richt's dismissal.



I'd go along with rhbama when talking about that kind of money and for me, I would hesitate about choosing someone that hasn't gotten it done. Saban has proven he can and is consistent, so far. He may be worth 10mil a year if other schools are gonna start paying 6-8 for a non titled coach.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2014)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 19, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



do you have a pull string too?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 19, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> How many NC's did Harbaugh win at Stanford?  He came close and I guess close is good enough for Michigan.



You can't be serious? The man took a team that was at the bottom of the power 5 conferences for decades, that was always the 40 pt dog to any team with a pulse, and almost overnight, turned them into a team that was extremely good. What he did was MUCH harder than Saban taking Bama to a NC win. Heck Miles has won a NC and I can guarantee you he could not have done what Harbaugh did with one of the WORST teams in the country. Also, Harbaugh leaves and immediately takes a team to the Super Bowl. Saban couldn't even do that at Mich St or the NFL. Not implying he is better than Saban, I'm just putting some perspective on the mater. 

I will also add, he did it at Stanford which has admission standards way higher than Bama, UGA, etc.

I personally don't like him but he is a heck of a coach!!! He will recruit players to UM like OSU is doing, and he will win and win big at a place like UM, make no mistake about that. With all that said, in the end, I don't think they get him.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> do you have a pull string too?



My String broke!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 19, 2014)

As far as CMR, I say keep him. The grass is not greener without him?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 19, 2014)

I say we need two reforms:

1) Double Richt's and Bobo's salary today.
2) Remove the fan card of any fan who doesn't like #1.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 19, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Let's wait a couple of years and see what Nebraska looks like after firing a 10 win average coach before seriously considering Richt's dismissal.



Why wait a couple years when you can just look up the road at Tennessee?  That coach actually won them a Natty and got canned.  They stunk ever since.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 19, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> As far as CMR, I say keep him. The grass is not greener without him?



i wish the dogs well. Looking forward i dont see next season getting any better. Probably fewer wins. I like the dogs and i hate florida and Tennessee with a passion. it seems that Carolina is gonna drop off with OBC hinting at leaving and the doom will set in. That said, Tennessee is improving slightly and who knows about Florida with a new coach. Since the dogs have been unimpressive as of late, (with the exception of 2012), why not make a change moving forward and hire an exceptional coach with the skill and fire to get it to the next level. Missouri isnt going to go away it seems. UGA in the drivers seat as a perennial eastern winner/powerhouse makes for good football in the sec. its missed and needed. Overall,it seems from comments made here that the dog nation isnt ready to commit or move forward. It seems alot of the pieces are in play. Great fan base, stadium, recruiting. Hopefully the uga leadership doesnt wait to long to make a change. in two seasons or less the gators and vols will certainly be better. I see more belk bowls in the future without any change. The same could be said of Bama as well without coach saban.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> i wish the dogs well. Looking forward i dont see next season getting any better. Probably fewer wins. I like the dogs and i hate florida and Tennessee with a passion. it seems that Carolina is gonna drop off with OBC hinting at leaving and the doom will set in. That said, Tennessee is improving slightly and who knows about Florida with a new coach. Since the dogs have been unimpressive as of late, (with the exception of 2012), why not make a change moving forward and hire an exceptional coach with the skill and fire to get it to the next level. Missouri isnt going to go away it seems. UGA in the drivers seat as a perennial eastern winner/powerhouse makes for good football in the sec. its missed and needed. Overall,it seems from comments made here that the dog nation isnt ready to commit or move forward. It seems alot of the pieces are in play. Great fan base, stadium, recruiting. Hopefully the uga leadership doesnt wait to long to make a change. in two seasons or less the gators and vols will certainly be better. I see more belk bowls in the future without any change. The same could be said of Bama as well without coach saban.



That's why we should go after Saban.. We have deeper pockets in Athens...

Saban isn't going to like being #2 on the pay scale if UM gets Harbaugh..

I say FIRE them all and start over! The only problem is I don't really see a lot out there right now unless we steal someone from another college.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 19, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> You can't be serious? The man took a team that was at the bottom of the power 5 conferences for decades, that was always the 40 pt dog to any team with a pulse, and almost overnight, turned them into a team that was extremely good. What he did was MUCH harder than Saban taking Bama to a NC win. Heck Miles has won a NC and I can guarantee you he could not have done what Harbaugh did with one of the WORST teams in the country. Also, Harbaugh leaves and immediately takes a team to the Super Bowl. Saban couldn't even do that at Mich St or the NFL. Not implying he is better than Saban, I'm just putting some perspective on the mater.
> 
> I will also add, he did it at Stanford which has admission standards way higher than Bama, UGA, etc.
> 
> I personally don't like him but he is a heck of a coach!!! He will recruit players to UM like OSU is doing, and he will win and win big at a place like UM, make no mistake about that. With all that said, in the end, I don't think they get him.



Do you know how bad UGA sucked with a ton of talent before Richt got there?  Goff and Donnan left the program in shambles.  Richt made UGA respectable, so did Harbaugh, but the difference is that Harbaugh struck while the iron was hot and got out before things became stagnant.  I guess we could talk all day about how many NC's Richt could have won at UGA if he went to the NFL instead of staying.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 19, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Let's wait a couple of years and see what Nebraska looks like after firing a 10 win average coach before seriously considering Richt's dismissal.



Watch out rhbama, Mathew6 will be calling for this post to be deleted since you don't agree with his premise.


----------



## riprap (Dec 19, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Do you know how bad UGA sucked with a ton of talent before Richt got there?  Goff and Donnan left the program in shambles.



Donnon's last two years were: 8-4.
Richt's last two years are: 8-5 and 9-4 or 10-3

Donnan's only 5 years: 40-19
Richt's last 5 years: 45-21


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 19, 2014)

riprap said:


> Donnon's last two years were: 8-4.
> Richt's last two years are: 8-5 and 9-4 or 10-3
> 
> Donnan's only 5 years: 40-19
> Richt's last 5 years: 45-21



At least Richt won the East twice.  How many times did Donnan win the east? 

I also don't think Donnon was fired just for his performance on the field, either.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 19, 2014)

I have been thinking about this question since the thread got started.  It's a tough one.  My list is real short.  There are some coaches that are "hot" right now, but like dually pointed out, they haven't won it all either.

My top choice would be Nick Saban.  He is a great recruiter.  He is great at developing talent.  He isn't going to let the inmates run the asylum.  But, we all know he's never coming to UGA.

My second choice would be Pete Carroll.  He recruited well at USC.  He can win at the highest level.  I would have some concerns about him after some of the guys he recruited, but I think players really connect to him.  He ain't coming to UGA either.

My third choice is a little different - I love Herm Edwards.  He wasn't terribly successful as a head coach, but he was trying to rebuild the Chiefs.  He made the playoffs 4 out of 8 years as HC with NY and KC.  I think with his personality, he would be an incredible recruiter, esp since all these kids have seen him on SportsCenter.   The other thing that I really like about Herm is that I think he would teach the young men character and set a solid example like CMR.  Here's a clip from his speech to the NFL rookies from a few years ago:



That's the only 3 I can think of and I don't think any of them are realistic.  Not even Herm, he has got a cushy job up there at ESPN.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 19, 2014)

^ Herm is a great man and would be a great replacement for Richt (one day).  I agree that I don't think he would take the job either.  He seems to really like doing the ESPN thing.  It also allows him the ability to do things like coach at the Under Armor All-American game, give speeches like the one you posted, etc.


----------



## riprap (Dec 19, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> At least Richt won the East twice.  How many times did Donnan win the east?
> 
> I also don't think Donnon was fired just for his performance on the field, either.



In the quote it was said Donnan left the program in shambles. No where close. The east was good when he was there too. The cupboard was full of talent when he left.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 19, 2014)

The east when donnan was there is nothing like it is now. Tennessee of the late 90s early 2000s and then Florida were loses almost guranteed. Richt has had the east easy since meyer left Florida and Tennessee has been down. Its a fact.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 19, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> The east when donnan was there is nothing like it is now. Tennessee of the late 90s early 2000s and then Florida were loses almost guranteed. Richt has had the east easy since meyer left Florida and Tennessee has been down. Its a fact.



not really. missouri has won 2 of last three, and carolina 2010. The dogs won the east 2012 only since Meyer left.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 19, 2014)

riprap said:


> In the quote it was said Donnan left the program in shambles. No where close. The east was good when he was there too. The cupboard was full of talent when he left.



Yes there was talent, but there was also a huge drug problem as well.  Richt had a lot of cleaning up to do when he came in.  I understand where you are coming from though.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 19, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> The east when donnan was there is nothing like it is now. Tennessee of the late 90s early 2000s and then Florida were loses almost guranteed. Richt has had the east easy since meyer left Florida and Tennessee has been down. Its a fact.



There is some truth to that which is the main reason some dawg fans don't want to fire Richt.  We don't want our program with 9-10 wins or more per year to go down the same road.  There are far and away more programs that have tried to go in a new direction and not work than the other way around.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 19, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> not really. missouri has won 2 of last three, and carolina 2010. The dogs won the east 2012 only since Meyer left.



We won 2011 and 2012.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Since the dogs have been unimpressive as of late, (with the exception of 2012), why not make a change moving forward and hire an exceptional coach with the skill and fire to get it to the next level.



And who would this magical coach be? So far we've heard a lot of "It would be great if X was the coach". If wishes were horses even beggars would have a ride.

9-3, 10-2 year in year out is not winning an NC but I wouldn't trade a consistent 10-2 coach on the off chance we might get a 12-0 NC winner. It's just as likely the change would get us a 6-6 coach. Or worse. Been there, done that, got a case of the t-shirts in all the popular sizes and colors up in the attic.

There's a lot of things I don't like about Mark "Pooch Kick" Richt, primary among those he doesn't have the killer instinct and to win NC's you got to have it. He still produces a winning program. 

If Saban announces 'Bama sux to the world I'm all ears. Otherwise Blackjack rules apply - take a hit on 15, stick with 19.

For a little bit of perspective, and since stats are for losers like Dawg fans:

http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/stats/2013-2014/teamcume.html

We stacked up better than our opponents everywhere except on the scoreboard in 3 games. At 36.7 average points scored per game we should be 12-0. We shall see if the good offices of Mr. Pruitt can have an impact on that number next year. Perhaps he shall. Perchance he might not. There is always the chance "Poochie" will call for another pooch kick that we might end our season in infamy.


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Here is my problem with Richt. We will never play a team that has heads above more talent than we do. Never.

Yet we lose yearly to teams that have much less talent than we do. 

All we hear is who would you get to replace him? 

Think about it, the school is located 1 hour away from one of the richest high school talent pools in the country.

I honestly believe that just about any respectable coach can win 7 to 8 games per year with the accessibility to talent we have. 

We consistently have losses to inferior talented teams every year. Not just one loss here and there. Multiple losses to inferior talented teams every year.

That falls on the head coach.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 19, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> There is some truth to that which is the main reason some dawg fans don't want to fire Richt.  We don't want our program with 9-10 wins or more per year to go down the same road.  There are far and away more programs that have tried to go in a new direction and not work than the other way around.



Yep. Yall dont wanna go down the same road. But i said the last 4-5 years with Tennessee and Florida down why hasnt uga won the big one? In the 90s and early 2000s uga was the 3rd best in the east bec the other two had the choke hold on the east. Now they dont so whats the issue? Talent is not the issue. What happens when Tennessee and Florida get back? Those two wont be down forever. I think any other coach woulda played for one in the last 4-5 years at uga.


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 19, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yep. Yall dont wanna go down the same road. But i said the last 4-5 years with Tennessee and Florida down why hasnt uga won the big one? In the 90s and early 2000s uga was the 3rd best in the east bec the other two had the choke hold on the east. Now they dont so whats the issue? Talent is not the issue. What happens when Tennessee and Florida get back? Those two wont be down forever. I think any other coach woulda played for one in the last 4-5 years at uga.



We did.  Played for 2, 2011 and 2012.  Lost to LSU and bama, who both played for the nc?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Well we could always go through 3 or 4 coaches and throw 5 years away. Then when we get back to 500 say we are back.


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 19, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> Here is my problem with Richt. We will never play a team that has heads above more talent than we do. Never.
> 
> Yet we lose yearly to teams that have much less talent than we do.
> 
> ...



Alabama has more talent than everyone in the country.  So does FSU.  They have been the #1 and #2 recruiting classes for multiple years.  When we played bama in 2012 and again next year, they have superior talent.  It is what it is.


----------



## riprap (Dec 19, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> Here is my problem with Richt. We will never play a team that has heads above more talent than we do. Never.
> 
> Yet we lose yearly to teams that have much less talent than we do.
> 
> ...



This...


I don't think there would be complaining if we just got to the championship game. We had the team to hang with Alabama and once again we watched at home. Last year we had the team to beat Auburn because we pretty much did if not for the luckiest play in the world. We sat at home again.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2014)

I agree with post 61... 10-2 is nearer 12-0 than 6-6. I'll play the odds and hope for a little luck! Go you hairy Dawgs!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Alabama has more talent than everyone in the country.  So does FSU.  They have been the #1 and #2 recruiting classes for multiple years.  When we played bama in 2012 and again next year, they have superior talent.  It is what it is.



One other thing (and i don't know if its already been pointed out or not) is that since 2007(?) the National Champion has either been an SEC team or an SEC team has played in the title game. That is a lot of competition in the conference and the Dawgs came close several times.
The law of averages say one will go your way eventually.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 19, 2014)

In 2002 and 2005, we lost to UF and that kept us out. If there was a playoff with 4 teams, we would have been in it. Not saying we would have won because the 2 teams ahead of us for both years were good, but you can't beat somebody you don't play. The 2007 team would have made a 4 team playoff. In 2011 and 2012, we got beat in the seccg by good teams that went on to the NC game. 

Given CMR's record and the current 4 team playoff system, there is no reason to believe he won't have a team in the top 4 if given the time.


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Alabama has more talent than everyone in the country.  So does FSU.  They have been the #1 and #2 recruiting classes for multiple years.  When we played bama in 2012 and again next year, they have superior talent.  It is what it is.



They may have more talent, but no heads above our talent. With that said, they will not lose to us.

Hey, if we get beat by teams with much more talent, then yes, it is what it is.

We just consistently get beat by teams with inferior talent.

Again, goes back to the Head Coach.

We will have a first year starter at QB next year, and that will be the excuse. 

Tell that to Ohio State.


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 19, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> They may have more talent, but no heads above our talent. With that said, they will not lose to us.
> 
> Hey, if we get beat by teams with much more talent, then yes, it is what it is.
> 
> ...



No excuse from me, bama will also have a new QB, should be a good game and I will want to win.  Just think it is untrue to say we always have the more talented team when it is not accurate.


----------



## riprap (Dec 19, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> They may have more talent, but no heads above our talent. With that said, they will not lose to us.
> 
> Hey, if we get beat by teams with much more talent, then yes, it is what it is.
> 
> ...



 or Alabama.


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 19, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> They may have more talent, but no heads above our talent. With that said, they will not lose to us.
> 
> Hey, if we get beat by teams with much more talent, then yes, it is what it is.
> 
> ...



So to your point, ohio st lost to va tech, do they have less talent than Ohio st?  I guess Meyer needs to go?

Since bama has had the best recruiting classes for 5 years it could be said that every team they have lost to in the past 5 years has less talent.  Was ole miss more talented than Alabama this year? I guess Saban is also losing to inferior teams and has to go?  

I am going to pull for the dawgs and hope we win and look forward to 2015.  Maybe one day you will get your wish and the next guy will take over.  But here is a promise, the next coach at uga will also lose a game to tech every 12 years and won't win every game he is supposed to , I guarantee that.


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 19, 2014)

riprap said:


> or Alabama.



You're right, snd Saban is doing the best job in modern history.  He is the john wooden of college football.  If you are going to fire every coach that is not matching Saban, there will be about 115 openings each year.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> You're right, snd Saban is doing the best job in modern history.  He is the john wooden of college football.  If you are going to fire every coach that is not matching Saban, there will be about 115 openings each year.



With that many openings Derrick Dooley would get hired by somebody.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> With that many openings Derrick Dooley would get hired by somebody.




Who do you think is replacing Bobo???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Just think it is untrue to say we always have the more talented team when it is not accurate.



I can give you 2 examples this year with UF and USC...... Oh wait... We were just out coached...

We ALWAYS lose games we are suppose to win..

Tech also comes to mind...


----------



## Throwback (Dec 20, 2014)

Maybe they could hire a good PAC 12 coach with that kind of money and dominate the entire sec for decades



T


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> With that many openings Derrick Dooley would get hired by somebody.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 20, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Maybe they could hire a good PAC 12 coach with that kind of money and dominate the entire sec for decades
> 
> 
> 
> T





And if they failed what would JJ have to say next??


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> One other thing (and i don't know if its already been pointed out or not) is that since 2007(?) the National Champion has either been an SEC team or an SEC team has played in the title game. That is a lot of competition in the conference and the Dawgs came close several times.
> The law of averages say one will go your way eventually.



I got two words for that - "Pooch kick".


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I got two words for that - "Pooch kick".



Okay, yeah... that was a bad idea.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 21, 2014)

elfiii said:


> And who would this magical coach be? So far we've heard a lot of "It would be great if X was the coach". If wishes were horses even beggars would have a ride.
> 
> 9-3, 10-2 year in year out is not winning an NC but I wouldn't trade a consistent 10-2 coach on the off chance we might get a 12-0 NC winner. It's just as likely the change would get us a 6-6 coach. Or worse. Been there, done that, got a case of the t-shirts in all the popular sizes and colors up in the attic.
> 
> ...


loosing to 2  6-6 teams going to the taxslayer and birmingham bowl kinda sums it up......then tech to top it off


----------

